

Ask HN: Entrepreneurs, are startups just business or personal too? - tdr

Don't have enough karma for a poll, but I'm interested to see how entrepreneurs see their startups: <i>personal</i> or <i>just business</i>?<p>Also, please mention whether you're a first time, serial or future entrepreneur
======
rabidonrails
I think that every first-timer's company is personal. Even if you're working
on a problem that you don't experience, it's hard not to see your company as
an extension of you. After all, you've put hour of your life into it.

Eventually, through the roller coaster of the startup life, you begin to learn
how to separate yourself from the your company.

------
caffeinewriter
For me, it's more personal than anything. I hate DRM, so I try and come up
with a solution, which I want to turn into a startup. Also, I'm a first
time/future entrepreneur.

------
orangethirty
Serial, and just business.

